# NASA has emailed a wrench to astronauts in space



## Meanderer (Dec 20, 2014)

Talk about throwing a wrench into the works.  Responding to International Space Station (ISS) astronauts’ need for a wrench, NASA solved the problem by emailing a digital file to the ISS. The astronauts then 3D-printed the tool.
http://venturebeat.com/2014/12/18/nasa-has-emailed-a-wrench-to-astronauts-in-space/


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2014)

That is cool..

This is the first electronic e mail ever!!!
.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh WoW, that's fantastic!!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 20, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> That is cool..
> 
> This is the first electronic e mail ever!!!








Ken, I used to think that "Wire" was his first name!   In this picture Richard Boone looks a little like Hercule Poirot! Kind of ironic that today you can print a gun on a 3-D printer!  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Have_Gun_–_Will_Travel

View attachment 12012


----------

